# Kettering Town Football Club, December 2015



## urbexdevil (Dec 14, 2015)

After a failed attempt due to a slight demolition issue at another site nearby, we decided to hit Kettering Town Football Club, something new compared to our previous record of mostly hospitals and military sites.

After quite some time of walking around we took our chances with an access point and after getting somewhat stuck for a few moments, we were in!

Excuse the phone pictures, the majority of the day was in true Great British weather and raining so I did not dare get my camera out.
































FREAKY!










...and a 360 degree panorama...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jylWAE5_ss


----------



## HughieD (Dec 14, 2015)

Footy urbex...can't beat that!


----------



## Rubex (Dec 14, 2015)

Nice photos! It doesn't look like much has changed since I visited  if you got in the same way that I did it was a bit of a squeeze lol


----------



## urbexdevil (Dec 14, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Nice photos! It doesn't look like much has changed since I visited  if you got in the same way that I did it was a bit of a squeeze lol



Squeeze is an understatement!


----------



## ReverendJT (Dec 15, 2015)

urbexdevil said:


> Squeeze is an understatement!



I was hoping to visit this place myself, best pack the lube..


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2015)

Excellent report, shame its so trashed, but always great to see something a bit different!


----------



## Crazywolf (Dec 15, 2015)

i love the state on the turf


----------



## urbexdevil (Dec 15, 2015)

ReverendJT said:


> I was hoping to visit this place myself, best pack the lube..



It's a squeeze going in but easier to get out because of the angle... That just sounds wrong actually... take that as you wish haha!



UrbanX said:


> Excellent report, shame its so trashed, but always great to see something a bit different!



Was good to do something different! I love doing military stuff and hospitals but nice to do something totally different sometimes.


----------

